
Hydrogen Line Observations of Cometary Spectra at 1420 MHz [pdf] - Tomte
http://planetary-science.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/Paris_WAS_103_02.pdf
======
Tomte
This is about the so-called "wow signal".

